# TTOC on Audi Channel



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTOC on Audi Channel now.2200Hrs
H.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just missed it :?

was it the TTOC short prog made at Donington ?

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Yes, I turned over @ just right time, only on for 15 minutes, but good & worth seeing. 400 + TTs on parade lap.
H.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ah , thats ok then , i have it stored on my sky+ box 

My car's on there a few times 8)

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Harold said:


> Hi Mark, Yes, I turned over @ just right time, only on for 15 minutes, but good & worth seeing. 400 + TTs on parade lap.
> H.


100+ surely :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Anybody know any links to watch it again. Youtube etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have a look here...http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_ty ... ngton&aq=f
H.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CHADTT said:


> Anybody know any links to watch it again. Youtube etc


There was a slight issue with permission from the Audi Channel with us hosting the footage.

I'll look into this again.

Nick


----------

